# Looking for rare betta in nyc!!!!



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

hey,this is BettaLover143 ....I am addicted to bettas and I am :question: looking for a breeder who breeds perferably white or black halfmoon or double tail bettas or female butterfly that can be any color.... not looking for a professional breeder but just a person who is legitamate and trustable!!!!no scams!!!....and who resides in the nyc area so i can come pick it up!!!!Im looking for it to be healthy...and beautiful....perferably solid white or black...no specs...


:thankyou:


----------

